# My puppy keeps spilling the water bowl



## Chevy9211

How can I prevent my 4 month old from spilling all the water. Were I am from it gets to 100 degress or over sometimes. My puppy can't stand a bath or yet to even get wet with the water hose. But yet he intends to spill all the water from the bowl I bought one of those gallon water container bowl. And yet he still throws all the water out from the container has anyone had a problem with this before. I already tried all kinds of tricks like put the container under the bar b q pit move it out from his reach. And yet he still manages to spill all the water from the bowl and leaves my other too dogs with out water.


----------



## llombardo

My 7 month old just did this two days ago She put her head in the water bowl, then her feet and then my kitchen was flooded She was all wet and happy I just put less water in it and refill it more often so everyone gets some water.


----------



## firnatine

Put a brick or large rock in it. Or get a trough. Or - they do sell self filling bowls that hook up to the hose.


----------



## llombardo

I was going to suggest a small baby pool


----------



## Chevy9211

firnatine said:


> Put a brick or large rock in it. Or get a trough. Or - they do sell self filling bowls that hook up to the hose.


I really wanted to buy one but I am afraid that he will tip it over and waste water if he tips it over.


----------



## northwoodsGSD

NevaB said:


> He's just playing with it he'll stop as soon as grow a little bigger. My puppy used to do the same stuff and that really pissed me off


I don't know about the growing out of it theory. My almost 3 yr old GSD still plays in his water bucket. He's constantly dunking his front feet & head in the water bucket. Makes for some dirty water...lol
I keep his bucket hooked to the side of the kennel, so he can't tip it. I do have to empty & refill it twice a day if he's outside all day, but he's happy...


----------



## Courtney

Outside we have a huge bottom heavy stainless bowl we use, he gave up on trying to tip it. In the house we have this if he just had a bowl directly on the ground he would tip it and play in it.

Neater Feeder Mess Proof Pet Feeders: Spill Proof Pet Food & Water Bowls For Dogs, Cats, Puppies and Kittens Protect Floors & Walls From Meal Messes - Neater Feeder, Spoil The Pet, Spare The Floor

btw-I like this ^^ but it's pricey, kind of silly looking back on the price we paid but I was excited and buying everything to prepare for our puppy. Some people don't like to elevate bowls for fear of bloat but I never found concrete evidence and still use it.


----------



## vietguy357

My puppy used to do this. So now I built him a water bowl that is attached to his dog house with a pump/filter/UV sterilizer enclosed in a 10gal fish tank. It pumps water from the tank to the bowl then back to the tank to be cleaned. It reallys helps because of how much he drinks and all the dirt and stuff from his toys gets into his water bowl.


----------



## Chevy9211

i have a total of 3 dogs so i bought one that looks like this one so they could all have plenty of water. and my german shepherd just plays with it until all the water is gone.


----------



## Wolfgeist

I left only a small amount of water in the bowl until he was older.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley

Our 12 week old likes to pick up her full food dish and carry it around spilling food everywhere.


----------



## taerga

When Britta was a pup she used to "swim" in her water bowl! She would paddle her front paws until all the water was on the kitchen floor! Then tip the bowl over. Every time  So we started putting less water in. And monitoring her as she drank. When she started to play in it we "ah ah" and she'd stop. We did this enough times that she grew tired of us stopping her so she would just drink  We also bought a stainless bowl that was really wide at the bottom and rubberized so it does not slip. She was not able to tip this bowl! Happy


----------



## Sunflowers

When I give him water I hold the bowl, and also feed him tiny ice cubes throughout the day. Hans loves them, considers them treats.
Then again, because he is raw fed he doesn't drink much water at all.


----------



## GSDMUM

Mine did stop doing this but was notorious and playing in her water dish. I decided to fill the bathrub with about an inch or so of lukewarm water and she loved to dig and splash in there instead but it took a while until she got older.


----------



## OriginalWacky

I gave up on the dogs not tipping the water bowl and stuck a big eyehook in my wall, and attached a bucket to it. Now the most they can do is paw water out, but it doesn't tip.


----------



## Isabel

Zara "digs" all her water out... Now, we just give her little water enough to drink, and re-do it every couple hours... I thought first she was hot, now I am sure she just loves to splash... =/


----------



## Bob Akers

*I found a water bowl solution!*

I have two 70 lb. dogs that share a water bowl. My Siberian Husky loves to paw the water out and submerse her face so water splashes out. I tried the fill-the-bowl with big rocks technique...FAIL! 

On my latest trip to Bed, Bath and Beyond I found a $30 Animal Planet pet fountain. It uses a submersible water pump and electricity for operation. The retaining bowl is small enough that Zoe (the Siberian) no longer plays in the water bowl. However, the reservoir bottle ( 3 quarts) is not as large as I would like requiring us to refill it daily.

I am employing an art graduate who does ceramics to develop such a system but with a larger capacity reservoir and design that has cascading water dropping from lily pads or elephant ear leaves. Another option is using mosaic chips. It beats a plain plastic bowl.

Both dogs are now avoiding the much larger water bowl in favor of the fountain type.

We no longer have a soaking wet mess of towels on the floor surrounding the watering station! I hope this helps many of you as it has us. When my friend completes her fountain, I would like to post a picture of it along with her contact information. She suffers from epilepsy and as a result must refrain from driving as she has had a seizure while driving. She is young...22 years old. This could be a future for her.

The Animal Planet Auto-Flow Pet Fountain has solved the daily problem of a soaking wet floor for us! I hope it solves the same problem for those that experience the same problem.


----------



## faithshen

My puppy also do this things, she loves digging her water bowl at first it very hard training her but I'm sure she will learn it soon, I'll keep an eye to train her


----------



## luke4275

*water*

I shold take a video of my 9 month old. when he goes to the pool steps, he will walk across the steps but not go in and he puts his head half way under the water like he's trying to get something.. it's hilarious. I used to take him to the lagoon,. but he'd drink too much water and the diarrhea was awful.


----------



## Chevy9211

Sorry I have been away for awhile I've been really busy I managed to fix my problem. I actually put the water container on top of a bench were he could reach it to drink water. It's worked so far now I have to deal with him digging holes every where. But that really dosent bother me as much and the tipping the water bowl.


----------

